

Someone is spoiling Pornhub with ads about venture capitalist Sam Altman - austenallred
http://thenextweb.com/media/2015/08/07/turns-offs-include-investors/?utm_campaign=share%20button&awesm=tnw.to_f4wlH&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=t.co&utm_content=Someone%20is%20spoiling%20Pornhub%20with%20ads%20about%20venture%20capitalist%20Sam%20Altman

======
prawn
Altman's response:

“The strategy of buying ads on porn sites to get my attention will backfire,”
he tells WIRED. “One of things we look for is people that use capital
efficiently.”

------
stephengillie
This is a submarine for a YC Fellowship hopeful that's bought online ads to
convince the YC staff to choose him.

